
Ask HN: Which email marketing software should I use? - clarky07
I run a mobile app company and I&#x27;ve decided to start collecting emails for cross promotion of my apps. I&#x27;ve used mailchimp in the past, and I have no issues with it, but I will likely be passing their free tier soon so I thought I should do some more research. I perfectly happy with suggestions that say, put your credit card into mailchimp and be done with it, if that&#x27;s my best option<p>Generally speaking, I would hope&#x2F;expect to have a bigger list that I send to 1-2 times a month at most. (as opposed to a smaller list that I emailed a couple times a week or something)<p>Price is likely the main factor, but ease of use is also key. I don&#x27;t want to spend a ton of time coding my own X for this. Just get in, type out email, hit send. Autoresponders would be a bonus as well.<p>What would you use at X list size where X = :<p>25k?
500k?
5 mil?<p>Thanks so much.
======
Blondebro
Mailchimp and Constant Contact are comparable. Delivra is awful, but more lax
on the legitimacy of your email addresses. I've never handled a list higher
than 25k though. You'll likely pay more for something in the millions.

